# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Don Kishoti ne Ballkan - Kadare

## lulja9

/ Ne nje konference qe u be me pas e famshme, ne vitin 1939, ne Nju Jork, Thomas Mann-i, duke folur per nje grindje midis poetit te madh pers Firduisit, autorit te Librit te Mbreterve (Shahiname) dhe Shahut - pune honoraresh, pasi Shahu i kishte premtuar nje sasi floriri per poemen e vet dhe pastaj ia kishte mohuar,- thoshte se gjera te permasave te tilla mund t'u bejne vaki vetem poeteve te medhenj epike. 

Ne te gjithe i dime- i kemi mesuar qe ne shkolle, - grindjet midis studenteve greke per vendlindjen e Homerit. Eshte i njohur diskutimi nese qe Shekspiri vete ai qe i shkroi veprat e tij apo qe Baconi. Nje gje pak a shume e ngjashme ka ndodhur me Cervantesin ne nje vend te Ballkanit, te cilin ndoshta nuk e njihni. Diskutohet se ku qe burgosur Cervantes, ne Algjeri apo atje atje ne Ballkan. Me sa duket kjo puna e burgimit te shkrimtareve vazhdon t'u ngjalle shume kureshti popujve sot dhe mendoj se eshte domethenes fakti qe edhe pas kaq shume vitesh ne Gadishullin Ballkanik, flitet ende per burgimin e Cervantes-it, madje dhe pa ia ditur sakte emrin shkrimtarit.

Nje folklorist shqiptar, duke folur per legjenda dhe kronika te vjetra mesjetare, pershkroi, perpara pak kohesh ne shtyp, disa histori per Cervantes-in, qe kishin kaluar nga goja ne goje, duke hedhur tezen se ka mundesi qe Cervantes-i nuk ka qene i burgosur ne Algjeri, por ne nje qytet midis Shqiperise dhe Malit te Zi. Ky studiues e bazon tezen e tij ne rrefeja pleqsh, te cilet perqendroheshin ne faktin se robi ishte nje spanjoll shume i ditur, per te cilin u pagua nje sasi e madhe parash qe ta liron nga burgu. Emri i tij del, ka raste Cervantes, ka raste Servet apo Sarvet. Dhe te gjitha rrefenjat perkojne ne nje pike, qe ky rob i burgosur, kishte miq ne Spanje dhe ata, qe nga larg, donin ta lironin me cdo kusht. Studiuesi pohon se ka fort te ngjare qe Cervantes-i te kete qene rob ne Ballkan, sepse bregdeti ballkanas eshte shume i thyer dhe plot me guva e shpella te pershtatshme per piratet. Sidoqofte, edhe ne mos qofte e vertete historia, eshte teper emocionues per nje shkrimtar fakti, qe pleqte e Ballkanit, qe jane analfabete, te ruajne ne kujtese fatin dhe jeten e ketij njeriu. S'duhet harruar qe keta pleq mbajne shume drama ne kujtesen e tyre dhe, ne kohen qe linden keto rrefenja, Cervantes-i nuk ishte botuar ne Ballkan. Mendoj se eshte domethenese qe njerez injorante te mbajne ne kujtese nje shkrimtar, ndonese kjo ndodh fort rralle.

Njerezimi ka nje ndjeshmeri shume te vecante per te zgjedhur se c'njerez do te perdore per krijimet e tij, me cfare njerezish do t'i mbruje legjendat e veta. Sado e cuditshme qe te duket, lidhja midis Cervantes-it dhe pleqve te Ballkanit ka nje logjike te brendshme. Nje logjike e brendshme e prek kete lidhje dhe e pohon ate.

Kjo, nga ana e saj ka te beje me temen qe do te trajtoje me tej, me faktin qe udhetimi i Don Kishotit nuk eshte nje udhetim hapesinor, por ben pjese ne udhetimin e brendshem te njerezimit. Udhetimi i Don Kishotit ndodh ne kohen e udhetimeve te medha, sic eshte udhetimi me i famshem dhe me me buje i historise se njerezimit: zbulimi i Amerikes. Nuk mund te kete, eshte e pamundur qe ne histori te kete nje zbulim me te madh se ky.

Bota, toka, globi tokesor u dyfishua. Por ka ndodhur dicka e habitshme: ky zbulim kaq i madh pothuaj se nuk la gjurme ne letersine boterore. Domethene, nuk i pasuroi faqet e saj. E, megjithate, udhetimi i nje marroku nga nje fshat tjeter te Spanjes, nje udhetim qe nuk i ka sjelle atij asgje dhe qe, nuk kishte pike rendesie per njerezimin, qe nuk i ka sjelle atij asgje dhe qe, ndoshta, as qe ka ndodhur fare, i jep njerezimit nje nga kryeveprat me te medha letrare. A eshte kjo nje kundershti apo ne logjiken e gjerave? Une besoj se nuk eshte kundershti. Gjithmone, kur kane ndodhur zbulime ne bote, zbulime te medha, eshte shtruar ideja se keto zbulime do te transformonin letersine. Te fundit jane udhetimet, zbulimet kozmike dhe sidomos fakti qe njeriu ka shkelur ne Hene. Per shume njerez poezia po merrte fund ne bote, sepse Hena, nje nga frymezueset e poezise, tashme humbte misterin, meqe po shkelej nga njeriu. Ne e dime se kjo nuk ndodhi. E, megjithate, me kalimin e kohes, kane kaluar tashme shume vjet, udhetimi i Don Kishotit i takon ketij kalendari te fshehte. Prandaj ka ndikuar ne letersine boterore me teper se shpikja e lokomotives, me teper se zbulimet e Kristofor Kolombit, me teper se anijet kozmike. Ndonese duhet thene se ky personazh i madh i historise se njerezimit nuk ka bere shpesh inkursione te gjalla ne jeten njerezore. Jeta e ketij personazhi eshte e dyfishte: ai ben pjese njekohesisht ne trazimin e brendshem te njerezimit, por edhe ne jeten e jashtme te tij. Me pas do te mundohem te shpjegoj se perse duke dale ne boten e jashtme, kjo figure eshte demtuar jashtezakonisht. Perpara kesaj, do te hap nje paranteze ne lidhje me perkthimin e Don Kishotit ne nje vend te Ballkanit, ne vendin tim, ne Shqiperi. Eshte nje fakt tipik qe ky personazh hyn i gjalle ne histori. Don Kishoti u perkthye ne shqip nga peshkopi i Shqiperise. Ky peshkop ishte ne lufte me mbretin e ardhshem te Shqiperise. Peshkopi perpiqej ta permbyste monarkun. Per t'u dhene guxim njerezve e, ne rradhe te pare, vetes, ne fillim perktheu Hamletin dhe Makbethin dhe arriti vertet ta permbyste mbretin. Me pas, mbreti rrezoi perseri peshkopin dhe u permbys situata, dhe ndersa peshkopi ishte ngujuar dhe tejet i trishtuar, iu vu perkthimit te Don Kishotit. Ne parathenien me te cilen peshkopi shoqeron librin, thoshte se Don Kishoti do te Kuptohet ne Ballkan me mire se ne cdo vend tjeter. Ai e gjeti nje lidhje midis marredhenieve te Spanjes me hapesirat amerikane dhe lidhjeve te njerezve te Ballkanit me Perandorine Otamane, vetem se ketu fati eshte i perkundert. Ndersa Spanja pushtoi hapesirat e medha amerikane, popujt e Ballkanit u pushtuan nga nje tjeter force, qe vinte nga hapesirat e medha. Eshte njelloj sikur Spanja te pushtohej nga indianet e amerikes. E, megjithate, ndodhi pak a shume e njejta gje: Perandoria Otomane, qe ishte jashtezakonisht e madhe, krijoi marredhenie aventureske me popujt e Ballkanit. Ajo kishte qindra mijra ushtare te nje niveli te larte, ushtare te bindur, teper te bindur, porse i mungonin oficeret. Kishte nevoje per cmendurine ballkanase. Ne kete menyre shpjegohet qe ushtria otomane e krijoi eliten e saj ushtarake kryesisht me oficere ballkanas, sidomos shqiptare. Kur u shperbe kjo perandori, te gjithe keta oficere dhe mercenare mbeten pa pune. Dhe ketu e gjen paralelizmin peshkopi midis ketyre njerezve dhe Don Kishotit dhe Sanco Pancos, qe nuk kane shkuar ne Amerike, por bredhin poshte e perpjete dhe fillojne te enderrojne kthimin e te kaluares. Peshkopi shqiptar thote se te gjitha vendet e Ballkanit ne shekullin XX jane mbushur me Don Kishote, por ne po shohim se hija e tij vazhdon te shfaqet edhe sot ne gadishull. Figura e Don Kishotit vazhdon te perdoret shume shpesh tani midis partive politike. Nuk ka force politike qe te mos kete akuzuar lideret perendimore si Don Kishote. Keta te fundit kane bere te njeten gje duke akuzuar stalinistet si Don Kishote. E keshtu me rradhe, historia vazhdon. Ka disa jave, degjova ne fushaten elektorale presidenciale ne France qe njefare Philippe de Viller, perpara kamerave, e cilesuan si nje Don Kishot. Dhe sic e shikoni, Don Kishoti del i humbur ne te gjitha rastet, sepse ne te gjitha rastet popitikanet qe ia perdorin emrin jane nen nivelin e tij dhe nuk kane grime nga fisnikeria e tij.

Kjo eshte nje karakteristike mijevjecare e njerezimit. Besoj se dy pesonazhe te letersise dhe te botes, Prometeu dhe Don Kishoti, kane patur nje fat te perbashket, jane korigjuar, kane ndryshuar jane reformuar nga njerezimi. Ne pamje te pare, duket nje nder i madh qe i gjithe njerezimi merr pjese ne riberjen e nje personazhi, porse ky ndryshim, ky korrigjim mund te jete per mire ose per keq. Ne rastin e Prometeut, personazhi ka fituar dhe ne rastin e Don Kishotit ka humbur. Por ne te dyja rastet eshte dicka e jashtezakonshme qe njerezimi behet bashkeautor me shkrimtaret. Do te mundohem ta shpjegoj kete me thjesht. Le te marrim Prometeun: Prometeu nuk u krijua as nga legjenda dhe as nga Eskili ne kohen e tij, ashtu sic e njohim ne sot. Prometeu u pasuruar nga i gjithe njerezimi. Ai ka qene nje personazh shume i koklavitur se ai qe njohim tani. Prometeu arriti te merrej vesh me Zeusin, ndersa pjesa me e madhe e njerezimit kete fakt nuk e njeh, domethene nuk e rinjeh, e ka shmangur, ia ka bere nje korrigjim personazhit. Me nje fjale, e ka bere heroik Prometeun. Me Don Kishotin, sic thame me lart ndodh e kunderta, i humbet fisnikeria duke krahasuar me personazhet medioker. Schiller-i thoshte se perfytyronte korin e tragjedive antike si nje mur mbrojtes, si nje ledh qe e mbron artin nga nderhyrja e njerezve, qe nuk duhet ta prekin ate. Sipas tij, pjesemarrja e spektatoreve greke ne teater do ta kishte shkateruar ate. Natyrisht eshte populli ai qe mban te gjalle artin dhe tjeter gje eshte ta mbash te gjlle artin dhe tjeter gje te nderhysh per ta rregulluar, per ta korrigjuar, per ta riformuar. Sidoqofte, ekzistojne personazhe te medhenj, tek te cilet njerezimi ka nderhyre per t'i ndryshuar pikerisht per hir te popullaritetit te tyre. Nga ana tjeter, ka vepra temedha si Makbethi i Shekspirit; megjithate, Makbethi asnjehere nuk eshte kthyer ne nje figure popullore ne bote. Cuditerisht kjo ka ndodhur me shoqen e tij, Ledin Makbeth, e cila vitet e fundit eshte perdorur si figure krahasuese per disa nga grate e udheheqesve komuniste, sidomos per Chiang Chingun, vejushen e Mao Ce Dunit, dhe, Elena Causheskun.

Kjo tregon se mund te kete vepra te medha te njerezimit, si Makbethi, Fausti, Vellezerit Karamazov etj, personazhet e te cilave i perkasin vetem gjithesise se artit. Te tjere personazhe, si Prometeu apo Don Kishoti, dalin ne kete bote dhe pikerisht per shkak se kesaj daljeje vendosen perpara nje prove shume te veshtire. Besoj se Don Kishoti vazhdon te jete edhe sot nje personazh i pashpjeguar. Eshte e nevojshme te behet nje perpjekje, nje perpjekje e madhe nga te gjithe, per t'ia vene nderin ne vend, per ta ngritur serish ne vendin qe i takon. Nuk mund te lejohet qe Don Kishoti te perdore ne diskutimet politike. Historia e vertete e botes, ajo qe i intereson letersise dhe se ciles i perket Don Kishoti eshte, sic thame me lart, historia e brendshme e saj. Kalimi nga nje bote tek tjetra, me fjale te tjera, dalja ne klimen e eger te botes ku ne jetojme, sic eshte rasti i Don Kishotit, mund te kete rrjedhoja dramatike.

----------


## Sokoli

Ta kete shkruar Kadareu kte? :i habitur!:  
Kujtoja se niveli kish rene vec ne forum, po paska rene gjithandej.

Historite e Mamluk pirat shqiptarit qe zu peng nje spanjoll me nje dore rrefehen edhe sot e kesaj dite edhe neper Berat e cudi si u paskan shpetuar biografiberesve. Me vone doli qe ky spanjolli merrte vesh dhe nga mjeksia e i kuroi nja dy pirate te plagosur a semure ktij kapitenit arrnaut dhe arriten deri aty sa dhe u miqesuan bile... bla bla bla (nejse, gojdhena jane...)

Sa per zberthimin e Don Kishotit vallai s'po di nga t'ia nis. As qe po e kuptoj pse e ka lidh shkruesi me komandantet shqiptare ne ushtrine otomane, Mbretin e Nolin per te perfunduar me pas me nje tufe emrash te medhenj.  

Vetem ne nje pike i jap te drejte, aty ku thote qe Prometeu "ka fituar" si personazh kurse Don Kishoti ka humbur duke u sjelle qe te dy neper analet e historise. Kjo eshte e vertete. 
Prometeun po e le nga qe nuk permendet as ne titull e nuk e marr vesh pse eshte fut ne kete shkrim. Mbase nga qe sic e pranon dhe vet Kadareu (s'besoj se e ka shkru ai kete shkrim ne fakt, po hajt se po u japim perfitimin e dyshimit) s'ia mban njeriu te te kundervihet kur flet per greket e lashte. 

Don Kishoti eshte nje nga veprat letrare me filozofike qe egzistojne ne kete rruzull tokesor (per te mos thene number #1).
Per mua Don Kishoti eshte nje nga personazhet me te perdhunuara te letersise boterore. Eshte perdhunuar sidomos per qellime politike si dhe nga padija e masave trutredhura. Sancoja pllebishtari i zgjuar qe ruan nga pas te zotin dhe Don Kishoti fisniku enderrimtar i rene nga vafti qe enderron te fitoje lavdi te humbur brezave. Ha!
Ne vendin tone te vogel me zemer te madhe (i forte eshte si i ka mbajt tere ato mbi kurriz) si dhe ne shume vende te tjera, kryesisht lindore, Don Kishoti eshte paraqitur si borgjezi i rene nga vakti qe kerkon lavdine dhe pozitat e humbura. *Dokrra!* 
Kete gje duhej ta thosh qarte ai qe ka shkru keto radhe me siper e jo te ma lidhte me gjera te palidhshme. Po s'kemi faj ne jo, as letersia e monizmit. Faj ka egzemplari Nol qe duhej te ish fut ne librin e rekordeve Guinness si prifti i pare komunist i planetit. 
Ne rast te kundert, ky eshte nje tregues i mjaftueshem qe ne u ngreme lapidare e u veshim vlera njerezve qe nuk i meritojne.

Don Kishoti dhe Sanco Panca o te dashur eshte nje lidhje teper filozofike dhe paksa paradoksale ne pamje te pare, e cila eshte e identifikueshme ne dy raste njekohesisht pasi i permban te dy dimensionet.
Don Kishotet qe vrapojn pas mullinjve jane enderrimtaret dhe idealistet qe terihqen zvarre nga pjesa pllebishtare e shoqerise bashke me kapacitetet e saj jashtezakonisht te limituara e ligjet e saj te shkruara e te pashkruara.
Dimensioni me i veshtire te kapet eshte momenti kur lexuesi me intelekt te mjaftueshem duhet te realizoje qe Don Kishoti dhe Sanco Panca jane i njejti njeri. Jane pjese te te njejtit person. Jane pjese te cdokujt nga ne. Jane pjese qe egzistojne brenda te gjitheve ne. Don Kishoti eshte ajo pjesa e paster, naive enderrimtare e idealiste e cila nese mbahet gjalle brenda nje individi ai eshte i afte te perligje veten si gjeni ne syte e shoqerise, kurse Sanco Panca eshte ngjizja e individit me rregullat e shkruara dhe te pashkruara te shoqerise qe e brumos ngadale ne gjirin e saj te ngrohte  :perqeshje:  . Personalisht mendoj se Don Kishoti eshte ajo pjese me te cilin lindim, ajo pjese e cila trashegojme, kurse Sanco Panca eshte pjesa qe na induktohet gjate jetes. Sidoqofte ky mendimi im eshte ca teme e gjere per t'u diskutuar e as qe dua ta diskutoj. 
Personifikimet e simbolizimet e Don Kishotit e Sanco Pances jam i bindur qe shkojne jashtezakonisht shume larg, shume me larg edhe nga c'e kam trajtuar (gjithmone flas per momentin kur lexuesi duhet te realizoje qe ata jane pjese e te njejtit organizem. Moment ky qe zgjat sa gjithe leximi i vepres.)


Gete ka thene dikur:
"E kam lexuar Don Kishotin per here te pare kur kam qene 20 vjec. Kam qeshur ! 
E lexova per here te dyte kur kam qene 30 e me vuri ne mendime.
Kur e lexova per here te trete isha 40. *Qava !*".

p.s.
Meqenese aty me siper eshte permendur qe termi  "Don Kishot" perdoret shume dhe sot ne qarqet politike po shtoj se te gjithe ata qe e perdorin si simbol te aventures s'jane gje tjeter vecse Sanco Panca reale, e te mos m'a marrin per kompliment.

----------


## Sokoli

E lexova prape, ca me avash tani.
Meqe shkrimet ketu po u vune nuk editohen me po i ve nje cope shtese.
Vallai titulli i kesaj teme me duket shume i gabuar e teper i gjate. Duhet shkurtuar pak e duhet bere vec "Kadare", se Don Kishoti vec ne hyrje e mbyllje duket aty. Gjithashtu induendua e perdorur aty as qe me mbush fare!

Edhe ai vendi midis Shqiperise dhe Malit te zi qe nuk e di pse nuk permendet me siper eshte Ulqini me sa thone.

----------

